# How old does Baby need to be to wear in Ergo?



## femalephish (Feb 3, 2009)

I mean, without an insert? Is there some requierment like head control or something? When does that happen, again? Thanks!


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I wouldn't be comfortable until baby has good head control - that depends on the baby. I didn't start with the ergo until ds was 6 months but I think if I'd had it we could have started (without the insert) around 2 months.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 29, 2007)

Our babies ride in the ergo from birth. They are big, 9 lb or more, but I just snuggle them down in the ergo tummy to tummy, head supported by the main part of the pack. If I keep the clip buckled on the back, there's never any trouble.


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

I just tried my baby in the Ergo and she's way, way too small. She's four months and was a month early. I wear her in the Moby, the newborn carry.
But it probably depends on the baby.


----------



## jmo (Mar 18, 2006)

I think technically the weight requirement is 15lbs. I started wearing ds in it around 2.5 mos, probably a little under 15lbs. The main issue is just their legs being long enough to go on either side of the fabric. I froggied his legs at first but they kind of start to slip under the waist belt which isn't too comfortable. Now at 3 mos, he fits perfectly.


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

Between 4 and 5 months my dd was comfortable in the ergo. But my dd is big and tall. The big problem was that she didn't want to have her legs spread that much. I started by scooting her to one side as much as possible and putting that leg out and froggying the other leg inside the carrier. That seemed to work pretty well. She wasn't into back carries until about 8 months.


----------



## luckygreen713 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sometime between 3 and 4 we switched from the Moby to the Ergo. My younger dd's legs were just about long enough to have them out, as opposed to froggied at 4ish months old. At 7ish months we were able to do a back carry that I was comfortable with. If I were to have another baby, I'd feel comfortable using it without an insert from birth, I would froggy the baby's legs and kept the head inside, supported by the body of the carrier.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

my dd was about 3 months, but was a giant 16 lbs then. I waited until it seemed comfortable for her legs to wrap around me. She had pretty good head control at that point.


----------



## larzanna (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abckidsmom* 
Our babies ride in the ergo from birth. They are big, 9 lb or more, but I just snuggle them down in the ergo tummy to tummy, head supported by the main part of the pack. If I keep the clip buckled on the back, there's never any trouble.

We have also been doing this from birth.

Now at 2 months we have started him facing out, budda legs and giving head support. He likes to look out, much happier baby that way.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abckidsmom* 
Our babies ride in the ergo from birth. They are big, 9 lb or more, but I just snuggle them down in the ergo tummy to tummy, head supported by the main part of the pack. If I keep the clip buckled on the back, there's never any trouble.

Do you keep their legs tucked in? I am trying this with my 9lb 9 oz LO. It seems to rub her legs in an uncomfortable way. (we have the Ergo Sport) The Ergo is so much faster than the Moby to get on, so I'd like to make it work for our newborn.


----------



## makuahine (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *larzanna* 
We have also been doing this from birth.

Now at 2 months we have started him facing out, budda legs and giving head support. He likes to look out, much happier baby that way.


Do you have him facing out in the Ergo? I just bought one for dd and am hoping to get her happy in it (now that she's 17 pounds I'm ready to start wearing her on my back), but she only likes facing out (and always has) and I didn't think you could face out in the Ergo. We have a moby wrap and a bjorn we use, too, but the Ergo just seems so much more comfortable I wish I could get her excited about it!


----------



## ommom (May 14, 2008)

they need to be big enuf (if not doing newborn cradle hold) that their knees can clear the bottom edge (which is kinda wide) so my DD, who is smallish for her size, didn't feel comfy in it til 5 months. when i put her in it before, she fought it so let us know it wasn't yet comfy.

we avoid having her in it too long w/daddy (who's much wider than i am) b/c she's splayed out in a serious middle split in it and i don't think that's necessarily good for her physical development.


----------



## veedeepee (Oct 3, 2008)

I started putting my son in the Ergo around 4.5 months. He had great head control, so that wasn't a concern, but I wasn't sure about spreading his legs that far. I started wearing it around the house for very short periods of time (to grab a load of laundry out of the dryer, etc.), then gradually increased the time until he seemed really comfortable in it. I think I was using it out of the house and for longer stretches of time around 5.5 months.


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

You can wear the baby facing OUT in Ergo? I had no idea. I've only seen babies facing in when in the Ergo. Anyone have a picture of their babe facing out in the Ergo???

I can't picture it because the shape seems molded to have them only facing into your chest or back. I don't have an Ergo (yet). I was planning to get one when the time comes but was disappointed that babe can only face in.


----------



## acupuncturemomma (Dec 31, 2005)

The Ergo is not meant to be used with baby facing out: http://kb.ergobabycarrier.com/questi...n+the+front%3F


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the link! I thought that was the case.


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

You can froggy their legs until they are bigger. The main concern with Ergos is that they have a lower back, so you may need more support for a younger baby.


----------

